# Steve Halls birthday YAY!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its Steves birthday tomorrow, So Stevie, have a really fun day and dont eat too much cake and dont even attempt to blow out all those candles, you´ll pass out!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> dont even attempt to blow out all those candles,


That's the only blowjob that old dodderer's gonna get!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> That's the only blowjob that old dodderer's gonna get!



Now you dont know that Xtreme, he´s on Sweden and there are a lot of attractive women over there!! Anyway, lets keep it clean dear!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its Steves birthday tomorrow, So Stevie, have a really fun day and dont eat too much cake and dont even attempt to blow out all those candles, you´ll pass out!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


yes many happy returns for tomo steve


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> he´s on Sweden and there are a lot of attractive women over there!!


My point exactly Jo.....the smart birds are not going to give him the time of day.

If he can find a seriously ugly one with loose morals....and then fill her full of booze, he _might_ get lucky.

No....on second thoughts....forget that. 

The odds on him matching up a hideous pus-infested bus station skank living next door to a distillery in the wilds of Scandinavia are pretty remote.

So I think we have to presume it's the same old Celibate Steve for another year!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> My point exactly Jo.....the smart birds are not going to give him the time of day.
> 
> If he can find a seriously ugly one with loose morals....and then fill her full of booze, he _might_ get lucky.
> 
> ...


oh you are awfull !
but we like you !!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> oh you are awfull !
> but we like you !!!



He doesnt mean it. I happen to know that when xtreme met Steve he was bowled over by what a nice chap he was!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

arty::kiss:arty:Just in case you log in at some point Steve and I'm not around to say it tomorrow - have a wonderful birthday!!

Tally.xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> arty::kiss:arty:Just in case you log in at some point Steve and I'm not around to say it tomorrow - have a wonderful birthday!!
> 
> Tally.xx


hi ya stranger :clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> hi ya stranger :clap2:


Hello you. Nice to see you to see you nice.

Anyhoo....back to Steve's birthday thread, lest it gets off topic!!

:focus: Tally.xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hello you. Nice to see you to see you nice.
> 
> Anyhoo....back to Steve's birthday thread, lest it gets off topic!!
> 
> :focus: Tally.xx


okey cokey wayhay thats my 400th out the way :clap2:


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Steve,
Have a fantastic birthday - "y que tengas muchos mas!".

If you feel a bit "with friends like these who needs enemas", just remember the classic line when you next bump into them....."I came here to chew bubblegum and kick ass, and I'm all out of bubblegum"

Xose


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Has the birthday boy not been by yet to open his cards? The sandwiches are curling up at the edges, the agua's losing it's fizz and the streamers are all going limp.....don't say I put on my party frock for nothing?!?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Has the birthday boy not been by yet to open his cards? The sandwiches are curling up at the edges, the agua's losing it's fizz and the streamers are all going limp.....don't say I put on my party frock for nothing?!?!


He´s been about, I think he´s waiting fo this evening when we cut the cake and he has to try and blow out the candles!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll alert the bomberos then!! 

Tally.xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> I'll alert the bomberos then!!
> 
> Tally.xxx



Fire extinguishers at the ready then!!! thats if he has enough puff!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> I'll alert the bomberos then!!
> 
> Tally.xxx


The ETA are going as well? 

Will Steve have to make a wish.....like what he wants to be when he blows up?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its Steves birthday tomorrow, So Stevie, have a really fun day and dont eat too much cake and dont even attempt to blow out all those candles, you´ll pass out!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Cumpleanos feliz, Steve. Te deseamos todos.

How many candles exactly? You can tell me, I won't tell a soul.

Caz.
xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Happy birthday Steve. :tea: (pretend this is champers!).izza: couldn't find a birthday cake so this will have to do


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Happy birthday Steve. :tea: (pretend this is champers!).izza: couldn't find a birthday cake so this will have to do


YAY, I´ve missed you Chica!!!!!

Jo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> YAY, I´ve missed you Chica!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxxxxxx


Ooooh bless!!!!! That sounds good to my ears. Back on form now after a catastrophe back in the UK. Thanks Jo:kiss:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> Ooooh bless!!!!! That sounds good to my ears. Back on form now after a catastrophe back in the UK. Thanks Jo:kiss:


Yes, I wondered where you'd gone too. Good to see you back.

Caz.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

:grouphug:Lovely to see you again, Chica!! It's been too long since us girls were all together!!:tea:

Tally.xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry, I missed this thread!! I did see another one. Sincere Apologies and thanks to all - including XTreme!! 

Been a pleasant day so far - too cold to go out of the house though (I'd wanted to see Premier League game in Oslo but don't fancy sitting outside for two hours. Last night was cold - worst yet. Had to wear socks in bed! I'm a bit envious of you guys complaining about the heat. At least it is not raining today, first day in 6 that the heavens have not opened. Also guys NEVER complain about Spanish health-service, I waited long on Friday than I have ever done in Spain in 8 years. (Mind you the nurses! OMG, the nurses! All out of those movies XTreme used to fantasise about starring in) HTH can she expect an accurate reading when she's got a clevage like Barbara Windsor's ....and knows it! I was only staring to see if the spelling was correct on her tat! Well, that's my story! 

Anyway, all well here thanks - keeping smiling. Paramedic has just left and already he has heard about Jojo and her moaning, XTreme and his donkeys, Sue and her "hungry" dog and TFO. He sends his regards! 

Thanks again. Have a great day guys! I will.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

YAY! You arrived - we were just about to pop the balloons and sweep up before going home. You could have mentioned it was your birthday to the nurse - might have got a sponge bath out of it!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Yes, I wondered where you'd gone too. Good to see you back.
> 
> Caz.


Thanks Caz.:kiss: Good to be back.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> :grouphug:Lovely to see you again, Chica!! It's been too long since us girls were all together!!:tea:
> 
> Tally.xxxx


It certainly has Tally. I am back with av:engeance. Here's one for you too:kiss:.

xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> It certainly has Tally. I am back with av:engeance. Here's one for you too:kiss:.
> 
> xxxx


Que paaaaasa chica?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Que paaaaasa chica?


Vale...un beso para ti tambien :kiss:..


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> Vale...un beso para ti tambien :kiss:..


It ain't been easy here Chica!

Jo's been hounding me across the forum deleting everything I write.....including a traditional Spanish birthday greeting to Steve!

She's turned into The Terminator!

I'm the victim here!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It ain't been easy here Chica!
> 
> Jo's been hounding me across the forum deleting everything I write.....including a traditional Spanish birthday greeting to Steve!
> 
> ...


Aaaaah I'm sorry to hear that Xtreme!!!! I'm sure you like the hounding bit tho'


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> It ain't been easy here Chica!
> 
> Jo's been hounding me across the forum deleting everything I write.....including a traditional Spanish birthday greeting to Steve!
> 
> ...



You?? Victim??? my @ss!!! LOL 


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I''m now putting on my "little boy with a sad face" expression to get the sympathy vote! 

Usually applied when a lady says no after I've given her all the reasons I can think of to say yes.

Steve Hall needs to learn this technique....might help to end his streak of celibacy.

Though he'll probably get it all wrong and make a face like he's laying an egg!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I 'm sorry to hear that your @@se has been the victim of XTreme - no doubt he'll have the vid on You Tube later!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I''m now putting on my "little boy with a sad face" expression to get the sympathy vote!
> 
> Usually applied when a lady says no after I've given her all the reasons I can think of to say yes.
> 
> ...



yes very cute Xtreme, but it wont work so theres no point in teaching it to Steve!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I 'm sorry to hear that your @@se has been the victim of XTreme - no doubt he'll have the vid on You Tube later!!


You sound a bit happier now Stevie !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I 'm sorry to hear that your @@se has been the victim of XTreme - no doubt he'll have the vid on You Tube later!!


Ah Steve! I missed your Birthday because I wasnt online this weekend! ...  so belated love and birthday kisses ... hope it was good one for you!

Sue xx :humble:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It was fine thanks, Sue. Hope you had a good weekend too - bit warmer last night but still needed to wear sox in bed! 

Hope we all have a great week, guys 

Get well soon, Jojo.


----------

